# Joshua's PC Projects. (Slow to update)



## zithe (Oct 25, 2008)

My computer as of July 19th, 2008: http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=dw_6LK__6n8
Love the sound!

Late august I sold the BIOSTAR for my baby fox g31mx-k. Then came my e2180 + Arctic cooling freezer 7 pro. (Stock cooler was broken. It liked to fall off) 

Wanna know the original stats of this PC? It was bad when it was new.

Celeron D 330
256mb DDR333 (upgraded to 512. Then I found a stick of 128mb in a food cupboard. Never installed it)
Seabreeze Mobo
60gb HDD
Intel GPU (Upgraded to 9250 for final fantasy XI. I thought it was the best thing in the world)

Updates/pictures later.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2008)

haha nice dude i wish i could fine an old spec list of my duron rig it might be on tpu here someware.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2008)

Vid is too dark to see the cable management.


----------



## zithe (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow. These updates ARE slow.

I'ma buying an 8800gtx and saving up for an SLI board just for kicks! I thought I'd never go SLI, but who can refuse a chance to SLI, and to SLI the legendary 8800gtx? (No, I'm not being paid every time I say SLI)

I'm also upgrading my mom's pc. Grabbing her a dual core (AM2) and another stick of RAM and giving her my X1800XT 256mb so the entire family can play Medal Of Honor Airborne together. 

Edit: I'm bored so I'm going to tell you the typo I just made. I said yodaes instead of updates. ><


----------



## zithe (Dec 1, 2008)

Woot. Here's a picture of me holding a new addition to my PC.







Something feels weird about my chin. Swollen and hurts a little, but it'll pass. XD


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 1, 2008)

Jebus that things bigger than your head lol 8800GTX FTW


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

sick this is going to be badass and let me tell you sli is awsome and i know a little about it


<-----


----------



## zithe (Dec 1, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sick this is going to be badass and let me tell you sli is awsome and i know a little about it
> 
> 
> <-----



I was going to grab another and a 750i and overclock the hell out of my e2180 to see how things went. >=D
New PSU/RAM/OS/Case, of course. ;P


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

zithe said:


> I was going to grab another and a 750i and overclock the hell out of my e2180 to see how things went. >=D
> New PSU/RAM/OS/Case, of course. ;P



very nice


----------



## zithe (Dec 1, 2008)

While I'm on the topic, can anyone suggest a good 750i or other good SLI board that overclocks decently?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=750i&bop=And&Order=PRICE

I'm stuck between EVGA and ASUS.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Jebus that things bigger than your head lol 8800GTX FTW



you should see what they look like with a HR-03 and two 120mm fans.


----------



## zithe (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's a video of my messy work space. http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=k5DhItOcTkM


----------

